# What is the process time for visa after a case officer is appointed?



## Girish

My application date 19.03.2009, Case officer appointed on 10.04.2011. Didnt know that until I enquired with Immigration authorities.

I wish to know the process time to grant visa after the case officer has been appointed. Also, the medicals which were done in 2009, are valid or I will need to do it again. And wait again, to do it again due to the very slow progress . 

IELTS status, will that be retested or the old one is still valid?

Any new test will not be valid if the process takes 2-3 years?


Thanks


----------

